# Today, 9/4/07, only - cute dog coat pattern



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

There is a cute pattern for a crocheted dog coat on the Annie's Attic site, free for just one day, today.
http://www.anniesattic.com/free_pattern_day/index.html


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh my gawd I wouldn't know where to start with that!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I saw that :wink:


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

i saw that this morning, i saved it....thanks for posting


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

I missed the pattern! We were out of town, did anyone happen to save a copy I can beg it from?

thanks

rie


----------



## Soozie (May 15, 2007)

Oh drat, I missed it too. Just saw the link today. May I also have a copy?
Hugs, 
Soozie


----------



## tonysmom (Jul 19, 2005)

Darn the luck. I missed it too! What did it look like?


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

I missed it too!! Would anyone send me a copy? My e-mail is: [email protected]


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't save it sorry. I like to make my own without a pattern.


----------

